# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Uz vietas pieejamo prechu atlase

## jeecha

Nevar internetveikalam pielikt klaat fiichu "raadiit tikai preces kas pieejams uz vietas veikalaa".

Jo ja vajag atrast kaadu siikumu ko vajadzeetu uz sitiena, tad Elfas webaa to izdariit ir naaves smaka, jo search atgriezh arii visu no Elfas un Distrelec katalogiem. Un katrai lietai skatiities vai taa ir uz vietas veikalaa ir chakars, pietam arii leeni jo "Paarbaudiit pieejamiibu" straadaa ljoti leeni un biezhi vien arii atgriezh maldinoshu rezultaatu.

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār laba ideja grupēt kategoriju rezultātus pēc pieejamības. Nākotnē mēģināsim ieviest kaut ko līdzīgu.

Principā preces kuras ir no ELFA kataloga līdz ELFA veikalam no Zviedrijas tiek piegādātas ar steidzamu avio piegādi. 
Ja prece tiek pasūtīta līdz pulksten 12.00 tad Rīgā tā jau ir nākamajā dienā, ja TNT neaizkavējās.

----------

